# Probleme mit KDE 4.3 / Shutdown Button / Phonon / Taskbar

## ScytheMan

Moin,

ich habe mich dazu überwunden KDE 4.3.1 mit der Stabilisierung im Tree zu installieren, nun habe ich vier kleine nervige Probleme:

1. Problem:

Der Shutdown Button im KMenu funktioniert nicht, Abmelden und Shutdown über KDM funktioniert. Woran liegt das? Consolekit? (ist gestartet) Policykit? (hat das nen Dienst?) Hal? (ist gestartet) 

2. Problem:

Phonon tritt in die Fußstapfen von Arts.

Der Sound funktioniert beim Starten wunderbar (und nervt hier auch, wo kann man den Willkommenssound ausschalten?), irgendwas aus heiterem Himmel weigert sich Phonon jedoch irgendeinen Mucks von sich zu geben. Ich erhalte unten rechts als Info: "Das Audioabspielgerät $Name1 funktioniert nicht, es wird auf $Name2 ausgewichen." ($Name{1,2} sind nur Platzhalter in Wirklichkeit steht mein Sounddevice da.)

3. Problem:

Meine Taskbar hat sich türkis/hellblau gefärbt. Nachdem ich die Systemeinstellungen durchforstet hab, bin ich auf nichts gestoßen was dies wieder in den Ausgangszustand bringt.

4. Problem:

Arbeitsflächen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit Programme beim Starten (meinetwegen Parameter) immer auf einer Arbeitsfläche starten zu lassen?

Keine Logs leider, aber bei den meisten Problemen gibts auch keine Logs, auch wenn eine Fehlermeldung "Die Taskbar ist türkis Fehler 000493" angebracht wäre.  :Wink: 

Nun hoff ich dass ihr mir mit den dürftigen Infos helfen könnt,  danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Grüße

ScytheMan

----------

## forrestfunk81

1. ich glaub das war kdm settings --> shutdown --> Allow Shutdown Local: Everybody

2. System Settings --> Multimedia da kannst die devices testen und die reihenfolge ändern

3. Hilft Desktop settings und ein anderes Theme auswählen oder vielleicht unter den System Settings - Appearance ein bißchen rumprobieren, da kann man eigtl alles "verschönern"

4. keine ahnung  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

4. kstart

----------

## ScytheMan

Danke für die fixen Antworten. 

1. ist eigentlich eingestellt, werde es ausprobieren.

2. ja die devices funktionieren dort im test plötzlich nicht mehr, habe kde3 restleichen (z.b. alter kmplayer da gewesen) in verdacht die sich per alsa das soundsystem kapern.

3. ich vermute es liegt an der "wetter einstellung" unter desktop settings.

4. kstart werde ich mir mal ansehen danke.

den willkommenssound würd ich noch gerne aus haben, wo geht das?  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> den willkommenssound würd ich noch gerne aus haben, wo geht das? 

 

systemeinstellungen -> benachrichtigungen -> systemnachrichten -> dort entweder individuell oder im tab "wiedergabe einstellungen" global deaktivieren

----------

## ScytheMan

1. ist gefixt.

3. ebenfalls.

4. schau ich mir an.

zu 2:

wenn ich vlc aus KDE heraus starte kommt folgendes:

VLC media player 1.0.2 Goldeneye

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

[0x2c17c78] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

[0x2c17c78] main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion

[0x2c17c78] main audio output error: couldn't create audio output pipeline

----------

